# Now I get to be a drug mule?



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Why not, if you ever drove for Lyft you would be used to being a drug mule!


----------



## Ron Mexico (Dec 18, 2019)

Sounds like an excellent oppertunity!


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Lol just take a few pills off haha side gig hustle !


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Anyone who's done more than 1000 trips on UberX or Lyft, carrying passengers when it's dark outside and even when it's light, probably has been a drug mule. 

I can think of a few trips that come to mind which were very likely. Key signs are: backpack, odd pickup and/or dropoff, pax has a story about why they are going where they are going at that time, and pax is ultra polite / doesn't want to cause trouble.

Oh, and of course, the backpack leaves a "ditch weed" aroma on the back seat. :smiles:


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I’m in!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Drugs er bad, mkay.


----------



## Penderecki (Oct 19, 2019)

I'm in CO, I take people to get pot almost daily!


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Trips from A to B short stop...back A, Drug runs... I always like to make them fun though.. as they get out at B for their short pickup... I always say "Hey make sure you get me some too... Ive been a good driver I deserve a little bit" funny as shyt to see the deer in headlight look... As if Ive never gone to get drugs before.... Idiots..


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

I filed a police report on last jackass that bought drugs on a stop. Lot more than just personal use.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

MasterAbsher said:


> I filed a police report on last jackass that bought drugs on a stop. Lot more than just personal use.


We'll be hearing about you in the news shortly


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> We'll be hearing about you in the news shortly


People like this don't scare me in the least. I've dealt with a variety of dopers, gang bangers and Bikers. Never lost a fight to one yet.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

It's gotta be better than the Walmarts lol


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

ok my opinion does not matter. what do i know ? delivering drugs sounds like trouble. to many bad things could happen. god help you . somebody mixed up the order the person is old or just stupid never checks takes them and passes away. or a mix up and they did not take them just sue you the drive for everything you own. again what do i know ? i dont understand the 500 page agreement you sigh to become a door dasher .
from what i understand we take full responsibility.
Pharmacy orders

Pharmacy orders are from drug stores and will typically contain prescription pharmaceuticals. These will work just like regular orders - accept or decline, pick up and drop off with your customer. The only difference is the contents are confidential, so please adhere to the best practices, found here



Routed Deliveries



Routed deliveries will have just one pick up location with three or more drop off points along a route, can take one to three hours and you’ll get paid at the completion of the route!



You'll know up front if it's a routed delivery - it'll have all the information on your acceptance screen, like drop off points, expected delivery times, and guaranteed earnings.
If one of your customers is unavailable, you'll be able to mark a delivery as a return while on your route - and you'll still receive earnings for the return trip.


Need anything while on a delivery? As with existing orders, click HELP from your Dasher app to chat with a Support agent.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> ok my opinion does not matter. what do i know ? delivering drugs sounds like trouble. to many bad things could happen. god help you .


How to identify Dashers delivering Prescriptions


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> People like this don't scare me in the least. I've dealt with a variety of dopers, gang bangers and Bikers. Never lost a fight to one yet.


Internet gold... pure gold.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

This won’t end well. My full time job is in the medical field. Private health information is serious stuff. DD won’t be able to handle the government scrutiny after a few ants deliver the wrong prescriptions to the wrong people.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Anyone who's done more than 1000 trips on UberX or Lyft, carrying passengers when it's dark outside and even when it's light, probably has been a drug mule.
> 
> I can think of a few trips that come to mind which were very likely. Key signs are: backpack, odd pickup and/or dropoff, pax has a story about why they are going where they are going at that time, and pax is ultra polite / doesn't want to cause trouble.
> 
> Oh, and of course, the backpack leaves a "ditch weed" aroma on the back seat. :smiles:


Ditch weed? You drive in Mexico or something. In Ohio it's good skunk weed.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I had a pax once who met me on the corner, instead of down the street at the home. He waved me down. It was in a subdivision I wasn’t familiar with. So I asked him if he knew the quickest way to his destination. He said he wasn’t from the area. 

He did have a backpack with him. And a minute or two after he got in my car, the pot smell permeated my car. I tried driving more, but the smell was so overwhelming. I told him that I’m sorry but I’m going to have to end this ride. Ever since you got in, the smell of pot is so intense. I was very surprised he didn’t say anything, nothing like, I don’t smoke it or I don’t know what you’re talking about.

I’m sure he gave me a 1. But the strong was so much worse than any other pot smokers who were in my car. I had to clean out my car and air it out about 35 minutes it was so bad. 

I did call Uber right after I stopped, and I gave him a 1. This was a Sunday afternoon.
I’m not against pot. I don’t smoke it. But I think he was dealing it because the smell was so intense.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Drug store deliveries have been around forever. This might be a new service for DD but reality check, drug stores have been delivering prescriptions for decades.

I may be in the minority but I think it's a good idea. The more things available to deliver = the busier the demand = the better for everyone. If delivering a simple prescription makes you feel uncomfortable simply decline the offer. If the offer money is right I'll be glad to take your declined offers.

I doubt there will be tips with this kind of delivery so the up front money has to be right.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

I think these will become a huge pain in the ass. Pharmacy is late filling the order so you have to wait, some older person comes in with "just a few questions", wham bam thank you maam, you're an hour late. No thanks, it'a a hard pass for me...


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> ok my opinion does not matter. what do i know ? delivering drugs sounds like trouble. to many bad things could happen. god help you . somebody mixed up the order the person is old or just stupid never checks takes them and passes away. or a mix up and they did not take them just sue you the drive for everything you own. again what do i know ? i dont understand the 500 page agreement you sigh to become a door dasher .
> from what i understand we take full responsibility.
> Pharmacy orders
> 
> ...


interesting . i created this post . now it has been changed ? very interesting


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

We all know that a full order of Five Guys fries never make it to the door, so what is going to insure a full prescription of Oxy makes it's way to the recipient in an assisted living facility? Oh yeah, they staple the bag. No drivers have staplers, problem solved.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

because there won't be any oxy. If you read the full information is says that there won't be any controlled substances...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> We all know that a full order of Five Guys fries never make it to the door


Bullshit! We all know only a very small number of scumbags would dip into people's food. The far majority of drivers are good people. If you are the type of dirtbag that does that don't try to justify your behavior by thinking everyone else does it too.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Bullshit! We all know only a very small number of scumbags would dip into people's food. The far majority of drivers are good people. If you are the type of dirtbag that does that don't try to justify your behavior by thinking everyone else does it too.


You know how it is. Sometimes you're on the toilet dropping a deuce, you got your bag full of the customer's food in the stall with you and it's hard to resist grabbing a few fries :thumbup:


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Bullshit! We all know only a very small number of scumbags would dip into people's food. The far majority of drivers are good people. If you are the type of dirtbag that does that don't try to justify your behavior by thinking everyone else does it too.


Ok, whatever you say. Dara loves you, and all the other billionaires.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> Ok, whatever you say. Dara loves you, and all the other billionaires.


What does Dara have to do with food delivery? This thread is about DD delivering persciptions. Wish I was a billionaire, I wouldn't have to work 2 jobs to provide for my family. You have disrespected hard working delivery drivers, not Dara. You denigrate fellow drivers with your statements, portraying them all as dirtbags messing with peoples food. Get over yourself.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Seamus said:


> What does Dara have to do with food delivery? This thread is about DD delivering persciptions. Wish I was a billionaire, I wouldn't have to work 2 jobs to provide for my family. You have disrespected hard working delivery drivers, not Dara. You denigrate fellow drivers with your statements, portraying them all as dirtbags messing with peoples food. Get over yourself.


----------



## IGotDrive (Oct 8, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> View attachment 390355


I got this email and saw future lawsuits written all over it.

Trusting minimally trained, underpaid independent contractors with HIPAA-protected information and drugs people will be depending on - this should go well. :cafe:



Seamus said:


> Bullshit! We all know only a very small number of scumbags would dip into people's food. The far majority of drivers are good people. If you are the type of dirtbag that does that don't try to justify your behavior by thinking everyone else does it too.


Don't attack me for this, but I worked in different sectors of the food industry and there are more of these "scumbags" than you think.

I've never touched anyone's food and never even liked preparing drinks for customers I was delivering to when some restaurants asked, so I'm not trying to defend anything.

But when you have witnessed how people will handle food around others even when they know there's a high risk of getting fired for it (or not, since very often these include managers themselves eating off of customers' plates and "dipping" into people's food and calling it "taste-testing"), I don't even want to imagine what happens behind closed doors or in SOME vehicles.

I like to think the best of people, too, but I don't think the poster you responded to was being so unrealistic.

On another note and speaking of BS, I see cussing all up and down this site with no editing. In the past when I used edited cusses that I filled with "@"s, my post was immediately edited to remove my watered-down curse words with a stern warning from a moderator. WTF (that might be edited too :laugh


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> View attachment 391607


 Dara is the epitome of evil and runs a little company called Uber, Uber Eats is a delivery service. I am too lazy to find out who the guy that started DD is. It's not worth the effort. If you are a hard worker, and dedicated to feeding your family from a gig job, then I am sorry. I hope you can secure a better source of income for you and your family. It's a shit job and one that should not be taken too seriously. Will it put food on the table and enable you to make a little money, yes. Is it a career that inspires hope and aspirations, no it is not. Drugs are a good way to make someone change their perspective. My point is that people that are doing a shit job, should not be trusted with food nor drugs. Both food and drugs are, and will forever be tampered with. If you don't tamper with the food, then good for you. No one on this board tampers with food or eats any of the bag full of fries from Five guys. However, I have seen news footage of drivers eating food, makes me think that those drivers are not on the board. Same with drivers that rape, drug, kill and steal from the passengers. I won't shit in the same toilets that the drivers in my area use. I hate to be in any way associated with the people that find it necessary to shit on the floor and rip off toilet seats as part of their daily hygiene.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Bullshit! We all know only a very small number of scumbags would dip into people's food. The far majority of drivers are good people. If you are the type of dirtbag that does that don't try to justify your behavior by thinking everyone else does it too.


Sure, we believe you. As you wipe the French fry grease on your shirt from bag you just dipped into.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

My drug mule runs in Los Angeles are my favorite passengers.

They're so quiet.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> It's gotta be better than the Walmarts lol


Depends on the pharmacy, date, and time as it could be much *worst* than Walmart.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I may be in the minority but I think it's a good idea. The more things available to deliver = the busier the demand = the better for everyone.


I've done prescription deliveries for Shipt. They're the easiest Shipt deliveries. If everything goes smoothly, you walk in, get the prescription, and are back in your car within 5 minutes. Sometimes the employee behind the counter is inexperienced and doesn't know how to handle the Shipt pickups, and she is obviously hesitant to hand the prescription off to somebody because it will be her name in the records that released it. That has been happening less lately, though. It was pretty common early on.



Seamus said:


> I doubt there will be tips with this kind of delivery so the up front money has to be right.


I have never received a tip on a prescription delivery.



smithers54 said:


> because there won't be any oxy. If you read the full information is says that there won't be any controlled substances...


Aren't all prescription medications controlled substances? If they weren't controlled, you wouldn't need a prescription to get them.


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Sounds like work, hard pass from me.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

So I'm hearing this is exclusively with CVS. If so, that would definitely limit the opportunities we could get. Anyone else have any info on this?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> View attachment 390355


I havn't gotten any of these yet. Is this nationwide, regional, or what?


----------



## ProShooter (May 31, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> Anyone who's done more than 1000 trips on UberX or Lyft, carrying passengers when it's dark outside and even when it's light, probably has been a drug mule.


100% correct


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I havn't gotten any of these yet. Is this nationwide, regional, or what?


No clue. Haven't seen them here yet.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Dasher will charge top dollar for that particular service. Drivers, of course, will be compensated pennies on the dollar.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

part-timer said:


> I think these will become a huge pain in the ass. Pharmacy is late filling the order so you have to wait, some older person comes in with "just a few questions", wham bam thank you maam, you're an hour late. No thanks, it'a a hard pass for me...


It wouldn't be a problem with California's new ant law.



Teksaz said:


> So I'm hearing this is exclusively with CVS. If so, that would definitely limit the opportunities we could get. Anyone else have any info on this?


I can personally attest that CVS does this, as I've picked up my drugs there, and sometimes there were some old ants in the back that were picking up their deliveries.



Launchpad McQuack said:


> Aren't all prescription medications controlled substances? If they weren't controlled, you wouldn't need a prescription to get them.


While I'm sure it would be illegal to be selling non-scheduled meds from a van in the parking lot, such meds do not need the bookkeeping (i.e., the "control") that is required for selling scheduled meds. (Here, "scheduled" can be interpreted as "controlled".) Most places in the world seem to not care about a pharmacy selling non-scheduled drugs that would be not be OTC in the USA. Being on the Medicaid expansion, it's actually in my best interest to have these drugs be non-OTC, as Medicaid pays for it, with a lot smaller co-pay that what the full price would be if OTC. The schedules are part of a big drug treaty that any civilized country is a participant in, although individual countries could choose to treat various drugs differently - e.g., Heroin is at the equivalent of Schedule 2 (i.e., available, but very highly regulated) in the UK, but is Schedule 1 (i.e., not available) in the USA.



MontcoUberDriver said:


> You know how it is. Sometimes you're on the toilet dropping a deuce, you got your bag full of the customer's food in the stall with you and it's hard to resist grabbing a few fries :thumbup:


Just don't grab for the Lula Kebab while on The Throne - you might make a BIG mistake.


----------

